# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От дуэта LIGA >  Новогодний заговор на счастье.

## Ганина Галина

Рада представить вам новый Новогодний блок от ТС "ЛИГА"! И  первых строках своего поста хочу выразить огромную благодарность Елене - Дом Савиньон за идею этого блока! Идея замечательная и, (не побоюсь этих слов!!!) воплощение получилось классным! На моих новогодниках этот блок точно будет!!!
Итак! С Новым годом! С Новым Счастьем!!! Вы не задумывались, почему именно так мы говорим? А всё очень просто! Мы хотим, чтобы Новый год принёс нам Счастье! И, оказывается, если приложить немного старания, то можно привлечь Удачу на свою сторону! Просто нужно провести своеобразный ритуал, или заговор, или выдвинуть свою кандидатуру на выбор... 
Всё очень просто, ненавязчиво, увлекательно и очень весело!
Блок идеально подойдёт, как подводка к розыгрышу новогоднего приза! 
Безреквизитный!!!
В общем - покупайте и сами всё увидите!!!
*Стоимость блока 700 р.*
В комплекте описание и аудиофайлы. 
*Реквизиты для оплаты:* Карта СБ:  4276 1000 1924 8837 на имя Галины Александровны Ганиной. Телефон для привязки 8-915-797-53-40
Не забудьте оставить сообщение о покупке!

----------

ludmila_zub (07.12.2016), Дом Савиньон (15.12.2016), Мурчик (07.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (15.12.2016)

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Всем привет! С удовольствием приняли участие в работе над эти блоком. Берём в работу на корпоративы новогодние. Будем в новогоднюю ночь разыгрывать главный приз-ПЕТУХ!!! (в клетке)

----------

Ганина Галина (09.12.2016), Дом Савиньон (15.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.12.2016)

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Ух ты!!! Классно-классно!!! Я прямо в предвкушении!!!

----------

Ганина Галина (09.12.2016)

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Получила песенку с пылу с жару!!! Здорово! Мне очень понравилось!! :Ok:

----------

Ганина Галина (10.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Привет хозяевам и гостям этой темы! Хочу сказать спасибо Лене, Гале, Герману и Свете за Новогодний заговор на счастье! :Ok:  Отличная идея и реализация! Продуманный текст, прекрасный вокал Светы, профессиональная запись, сведение и мастеринг. Для гурманов звука есть минусовка в формате wave. Сам заговор сделан в двух вариантах: для поющего ведущего и не поющего. Во втором варианте Света все спела, кроме нескольких главных фраз. Каких? Умолчу и не буду раскрывать все изюминки. Блок безреквизитный и может быть использован на любом этапе мероприятия. Подытожив, скажу, что все, кто приобретет этот блок останутся довольны! А со своей стороны, пожелаю, чтобы ко всем прилетела настоящая Птица счастья! Будьте счастливы!!! :Victory:

----------

LINSLI (15.12.2016), Ганина Галина (14.12.2016), Герман Бочкарёв (15.12.2016), Дом Савиньон (15.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (15.12.2016)

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Привет хозяевам и гостям этой темы! Хочу сказать спасибо Лене, Гале, Герману и Свете за Новогодний заговор на счастье! Отличная идея и реализация! Продуманный текст, прекрасный вокал Светы, профессиональная запись, сведение и мастеринг. Для гурманов звука есть минусовка в формате wave. Сам заговор сделан в двух вариантах: для поющего ведущего и не поющего. Во втором варианте Света все спела, кроме нескольких главных фраз. Каких? Умолчу и не буду раскрывать все изюминки. Блок безреквизитный и может быть использован на любом этапе мероприятия. Подытожив, скажу, что все, кто приобретет этот блок останутся довольны! А со своей стороны, пожелаю, чтобы ко всем прилетела настоящая Птица счастья! Будьте счастливы!!!


Всем, привет!!! Николай, огромное СПАСИБО за высокую оценку наших трудов!!! Мы все старались, чтобы материал, который мы предлагаем, был в первую очередь качественным! Чтобы ведущие могли с уверенностью работать на новогодних мероприятиях!!! Праздники не за горами, момент интересный! Не пожалеете!!!

----------

LINSLI (21.12.2016), Ганина Галина (21.12.2016), Николай Бугаков (21.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.12.2016)

----------

